# 9 Week Puppy, No Vaccinations with Demodex



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure my puppy has demodex. We got our puppy about two weeks ago and hoped her skin would clear up in the first week. It didn't so we've been using a shampoo the past week. It still hasn't cleared up. The vet will do a scraping tomorrow. I looked at pictures on the internet and it looks like every other picture of demodex.

But, my concern is more about her not being vaccinated. The vet doesn't want to vaccinate until the demodex is cleared up but I'm worried she may get parvo or something else.

Do I have to wait for the demodex to clear up or can I ask the vet to give her the shots anyway? How much is she at risk if we keep waiting?

She's also scratching a lot so any advice on how to keep her from biting/scratching would be appreciated too.

Thanks bunches!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Demodex typically doesn't cause itching, at least not to the extent that sarcoptic mange does-are you sure it isn't sarcoptic mange? Sarcoptic mange is both VERY itchy and contagious. Secondary skin infections accompanying demodex can cause itching and would need to be treated separately.

There is a nice breakdown here:

Mange in Dogs - A Highly Contagious Skin Rash

You do not want to give vaccinations when a puppy is not well. Their immune system is already compromised-if it is demodex, the puppy's immune system is definitely not up to snuff. My old girl just had surgery a week ago and we are delaying her rabies vaccine because of this.

If you keep her isolated from dogs you don't know and dogs who could have been exposed to other dogs who aren't vaccinated, she should be OK. Can you use a separate entrance at the vets so she is not exposed by sitting in the waiting room?

Is parvo an issue where you live? I know that there is an outbreak in Texas.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Has she had any vaccinations thus far? If not, I would have the vet give her the 1st set of shots and start demodex treatment in a week or so. I know shots can be given in between dips... But some vets do ivomec for prevention.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

The vet will do a scraping tomorrow to see what type of mite it is. The reason I doubt that it is sarcoptic is because no one else in the house is having problems, including my two cats. But we will find out for sure.

We do have parvo in the area. It seems to me that it would be more important to protect her against parvo than the mange but I don't know. 

She has had no vaccines. The people we got her from did not do any veterinary care. Including worms, which she had and should get her follow up dewormer tomorrow as well.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wenderwoman said:


> The vet will do a scraping tomorrow to see what type of mite it is. The reason I doubt that it is sarcoptic is because no one else in the house is having problems, including my two cats. But we will find out for sure.
> 
> We do have parvo in the area. It seems to me that it would be more important to protect her against parvo than the mange but I don't know.
> 
> She has had no vaccines. The people we got her from did not do any veterinary care. Including worms, which she had and should get her follow up dewormer tomorrow as well.


I would discuss further with your vet once you know what you're dealing with. He/she may have reasons for wanting to provide one treatment sooner than the other. Sorry your pup is having such problems! What's her name? Would love to see pictures when you can.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, I will discuss it with the vet but I am concerned that she's had no vaccines and treating the mange may take months. I have given her the heartworm medicine and frontline plus. Don't either of these work for mange?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Wenderwoman said:


> Thanks, I will discuss it with the vet but I am concerned that she's had no vaccines and treating the mange may take months. I have given her the heartworm medicine and frontline plus. Don't either of these work for mange?


No, I don't think they do anything except prevent worm and flea infestations. 

She is a little cutie. I'm sure you'll get over this bump pretty quickly.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Most all of the reading I have done suggests no vaccinations until the demodex is under control. With an already weakened immune system, this could really push the puppy over the edge and even make the demodex worse. You do NOT want to end up with a puppy with generalized demodex-this can be very very serious. 

I am not sure if the demodex would interfere with how well the vaccine would "take." Defintely ask your vet about that.

Demodectic Mange in Dogs

Dog Skin Treatments - Demodectic Mange Treatments: A Basic Overview


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wenderwoman said:


> Thanks, I will discuss it with the vet but I am concerned that she's had no vaccines and treating the mange may take months. I have given her the heartworm medicine and frontline plus. Don't either of these work for mange?


She is adorable of course. Neither the heartworm prevention or frontline will do anything for mange. However, if it is sarcoptic mange, which the skin scraping will determine, it can be treated with Revolution, which is a topical heartworm preventative. Usually 2 or 3 treatments of Revolution, spaced a month apart, takes care of sarcops. Demodex is harder to treat and does take longer to resolve.

I hope you get good news and it's a simple treatment either way.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, I just have a few more hours to wait to find out what mites she has. I guess I should hope that it's sarcoptic. She got a bath last night with the shampoo we got last time but she's still itching but she is scratching a lot. Her face is getting worse and is now losing hair around her mouth. I'm just glad this looks like something that is treatable, even if it will take awhile. But, I'll be nervous until she can get her vaccines.

She's a great puppy and is learning quickly. Behaving is another story 

Here's another pic! (Before losing the hair on her head.)


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

She is very cute.
I am with Tahnee on this one. If your pup has demodex, she already has a weakened immune system. Vaccinations might make it worse. I have seen demodex cases in puppies,were the puppies went absolutely bald, very bad skin, extreme itching, painful, infections and even after weeks of treatment, some could not be helped anymore.
Really talk to your vet in detail about this, if it pans out to be demodex. If you can keep your pup away from other dogs and puplic areas till ready for vaccines, that would be great and in the pup's best interest. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that it is Sarcoptes - not as bad.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Vaccines say to only vaccinate HEALTHY DOGS, it is already known that vaccinating healthy dogs can cause immune issues, vaccinating a puppy with a weakened immune system is a very bad idea, I would say wait a few weeks after the demodex has cleared to vaccinate, from what ive read, the most important vaccine is the 16 week one. You may want to read this thread to understand the reasons more thoroughly http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...en-serious-health-issues-and-vaccination.html


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

heres the link http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...etween-serious-health-issues-vaccination.html


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, they did not find mites. They are going to give her an antibiotic and some children benadryl. She also gets another round of deworming. She had a swollen lymph node in her bum so she couldn't get any vaccinations yet. We bring her back in 10 days. Poor puppy.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

kfayard said:


> Has she had any vaccinations thus far? If not, I would have the vet give her the 1st set of shots and start demodex treatment in a week or so. I know shots can be given in between dips... But some vets do ivomec for prevention.


no no no even if she hasn't had anything ... mange can be indicative and usually is indicative of a depressed immune system and you don't want to vaccinate if there is anything else going on especially not mange... it is best to keep that puppy under wraps totally than to immunize at all when there is any indicaiton of demodex or sarcoptic mange... I know a puppy that nearly died because of vaccinations when they had mange.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wenderwoman said:


> Well, they did not find mites. They are going to give her an antibiotic and some children benadryl. She also gets another round of deworming. She had a swollen lymph node in her bum so she couldn't get any vaccinations yet. We bring her back in 10 days. Poor puppy.


I know that you don't always find mites. Sometimes the vet will treat based on symptoms, if they are confident enough.

If the itching and hair loss don't improve soon, I would be back at the vet wanting answers, or going for a second opinion.

Years ago, I had 2 golden puppies who almost died as a result of sarcoptic mange. The vet couldn't find mites, so didn't treat. It was only when I took them, bald and literally bloody all over, to the Foster and Smith clinic (back when they still had a practice), that mites were found and treatment begun.

What did the vet say about the swollen lymph node?


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

The vet didn't say much about the swollen lymph node but did prescribe an antibiotic and children's benadryl in pill form. We have a follow up appointment on the 28th. 

They also said we could put topical benadryl on as well. But, she is still scratching a lot and losing hair. She isn't having any problems tolerating the medicine and the condition of her coat (that's still there) and her skin seems to be improving since we've been giving her fish oil. 

In some ways she seems to be doing better but she really scratches/bites herself raw in other spots.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wenderwoman*

Wenderwoman

Welcome to you and your pup and hope she feels better soon.
I assume you are using a vet you trust.
Where in Chicago are you?
I live in Woodridge, IL-around Downers Grove, Darien.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Karen, I live in Steger. My boyfriend has used this vet for all of his dogs and he really trusts them. I'm a big worrier so this is tough for me. I just hope they figure this out soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This just sounds more typical of sarcoptic mange than demodectic. Does the vet think the itching is due to a secondary infection?


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

They thought it would be mites and did the scraping last time but the scraping did not show any mites so they couldn't treat for that. Because she had scabs, they gave her an antibiotic (clavamox) for 10 days and we will shampoo her with chlorhexidine on the 5th day. They will do another scraping when we bring her in on the 28th. I'm just a bit nervous that this is taking so long and it's got to be really uncomfortable for her. Plus, she still hasn't had her shots. 

My boyfriend is a little tired of listening to me. I noticed that her skin seems to be graying in patches on her belly and I'm not sure but I think her third eye lid is red too.

I'm doing my best to be patient until we see the vet again. :uhoh:


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Don't worry about the shots just don't have her around other dogs, plus I'm assuming she had her 8 week shots, then she still has a level of aimmunity and they also keep their mothers immunity until they are 16 weeks old even after the symptoms disapear wait a week or two, the risk of serious reactions when the immune system isn't at it's best is too high


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This whole thing just reminds me so much of the situation I was in with my 2 puppies. I do believe I would have lost them, if the second vet hadn't found the mites. They were literally sitting in pools of blood from having scratched and bitten themselves.

The good news is that once sarcoptic mange was diagnosed and they were treated, both went on to live long and healthy lives. Kahli lived to be around 15 years old 

I hope you find a solution soon :crossfing


----------



## lizzzys (Feb 3, 2014)

I would love to know how things went with your puppy. I'm battling demodex with my 8 month old pup right now. 

It is now generalized and he has had a round of antibiotics for 3 weeks (for the pyoderma that the mange caused) The vet has found 1 dead mite on the first visit, then 3 alive ones at the second visit. We did 2 rounds of revolution after the first visit along with the antibiotics and hexedene baths 2 X per week but the hair loss kept getting worse. At the second visit (Wednesday of this week) the vet prescribed ivermectin. We are waiting for blood work results to come back from Washington state to decide whether or not we should go ahead with the Ivermectin (they are testing to make sure he doesn't have a gene that makes him sensitive to that medication). I am on the fence about the drug as I know it is very harsh and I've read that it only treats the symptoms temporarily but it's the immune system that has to mature before any permanent results happen. I just wish that would happen soon.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, it has been a long time since I originally posted on this thread but for the sake of others that might come across it, I am giving an update. She was eventually diagnosed with sarcoptic mange. I think in part because I caught it too and it was obvious but also in part because after seeing me, they made sure they found it. She was treated with a topical for 3 months and it all cleared up nicely.

Ironically, it is now a couple years later and I have a new puppy with demodectic mange. Fortunately, I'm not catching this one. Still, it is awful for me to watch my dogs go through this.

She was a rescue dog and had some health issues to begin with. They found her with worms and flea ridden and terribly bow legged. They treated her for those and when I adopted her she was pretty healthy. So we went ahead and vaccinated her which I think is what put her over the edge. She started to lose her hair over her eyes first and then it progressed to the rest of her face. We tried just the ointment when it was over her eyes but it didn't stop it. I believe that between the stress of a new home and the vaccinations and a treatment for a teensy bit of tape worm, it was too much. We started her on ivomex and an antibiotic treatment that will last about 31 days. She is on day 7 and it continued to spread for a bit but it seems to be slowing down, I hope, and her skin is not quite so red or crusty.

Frankly, I liked the sarcoptic mange better. My other girl seemed to improve faster than this girl with the Demodex which will seem better one day and worse the next and then better again.

Also, they thought the new puppy was a golden mix but it turns out she is a lab mix so I'm not sure if I should be on the forum. My other girl is definitely all Golden.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Wenderwoman said:


> I'm pretty sure my puppy has demodex. We got our puppy about two weeks ago and hoped her skin would clear up in the first week. It didn't so we've been using a shampoo the past week. It still hasn't cleared up. The vet will do a scraping tomorrow. I looked at pictures on the internet and it looks like every other picture of demodex.
> 
> But, my concern is more about her not being vaccinated. The vet doesn't want to vaccinate until the demodex is cleared up but I'm worried she may get parvo or something else.
> 
> ...


Gunner had Demodex it clears up. It is hereditary and comes from the female during birth. It is genetic stems from a low immune system as they get older and develop it will go away and Gunner is doing just fine. Looks bad now but your puppy will survive. If in fact it is Demodex.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You are welcome on the forum even if you had ponies! Would love to see pics of your pups. I hope the new baby heals soon.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Here are some pics of my Golden with the new puppy Ana. You can see her with her fur when we got her and if you look, you can see that it is already starting in her eyebrows. Then there is a picture with her fur today which is about 3-4 weeks later with my Golden and Min Pin also. They have not been affected at all. Poor thing though. She gets pretty itchy and rubs her face against anything/everything. So I am wiping off the crusties she gets and it seems to help her a bit. I'm still concerned about a little redness but I do see some hair that was either never lost or is growing back in but mostly, it does not seem to be spreading so that is at least something. She goes to the vet again on Monday.

I'm not sure if I should wash her face but she just gets so itchy and crusty it seems best. I am using mineral oil about every other day to clean it off. Any tips or advice on what I can do to help her would be helpful. She is already on an antibiotic and ivomec. Should I try wiping the skin with Povidine? I've also read that Vitamin E could help. Has anyone given vitamin E to their dogs? Is it okay for puppies?


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

Wenderwoman said:


> Frankly, I liked the sarcoptic mange better. My other girl seemed to improve faster than this girl with the Demodex which will seem better one day and worse the next and then better again.


Demodex is not contagious to humans or from one dog in the household to another. The only way Demodectic mange is spread is within the first few days of life from mom to her pups through close contact. However, Sarcoptic mange is the mange that is highly contagious. Since you have other dogs, sarcoptic mange would be a problem.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

CalMom said:


> Demodex is not contagious to humans or from one dog in the household to another. The only way Demodectic mange is spread is within the first few days of life from mom to her pups through close contact. However, Sarcoptic mange is the mange that is highly contagious. Since you have other dogs, sarcoptic mange would be a problem.


Thank you. Yes, just to be clear, my Golden who is 3 now had sarcoptic mange as a puppy and it infected me. It was pretty awful. That was in the beginning of 2013 and she was born in 2012.

Fast forward to 2015, I got a puppy in October who was born July 29th and now has demodex which has not been passed on to either of the other dogs or myself. Though, if they do bite me, it's a bit like a mosquito bite, it welts and goes away. I am a highly allergic person with rosacea, so I guess I am allergic to all these crazy mites. I have also learned that ALL dogs have demodex but puppies and older dogs with weak immune systems cannot keep them under control the way healthy dogs do. Healthy dogs can naturally keep the mites under control. They grow out of control with weakened immune systems. So, they may get the mites from their Mom but all dogs have them. Some dogs may inherit weaker immune systems but demodex is not a disease or something that can be caught in that sense. It is considered natural fauna.

I decided to make updates on this thread because it will cover both types of mites and hopefully people can help me with my puppy's demodex now because it is a little frustrating.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your golden is beautiful and your little Ana is adorable. 

Of course you are welcome, we have members that have cats, other breed of dogs, chickens, you name it. I enjoy seeing pictures and hearing about all of them. 

I give my two adults 400 mg of Vit. E, mainly for their joints along with a Fish oil table and a joint supplement.

You may want to try and give Ana some coconut oil on her food. How much does she weigh? Maybe start with 1/4 tsp and gradually increase it as she gets use to it. I wouldn't give her any more than 1/2 tbs. though since she's still little. It may be too much for her system. If she gets loose stools, cut the amount you give her back.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Your golden is beautiful and your little Ana is adorable.
> 
> Of course you are welcome, we have members that have cats, other breed of dogs, chickens, you name it. I enjoy seeing pictures and hearing about all of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think she's probably about 16 pounds now. I was actually putting coconut oil on her face but then switched to the mineral oil for more cleansing. I do give her salmon oil and a little plain yogurt. I just was not prepared for her to lose all the hair on her face or for it to last so long.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Poor baby girl.......


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Just giving an update. We took her in on Monday for a follow up. She seemed to be a little improved because her eyes aren't as swollen but it is spreading to her chest and legs. The vet did another scraping and still only found the demodex mites but wasn't happy that it looked like it was still spreading some. Ana weighed about 18 pounds so she has gained 3 pounds in the past two weeks which is good. So, the vet decided to increase the amount of Ivomex to .2 for 3 doses and then up to .3 for two weeks. She also switched to Clavamox and prescribed an anti-inflammatory, Apoquel, that is not a steroid. 

I had the day off and gave her face a good cleaning with mineral oil and then applied some coconut oil afterwards for moisture. While she was resting on my lap, I gently rubbed her face and gently picked off any other loose spots that I could find, being careful not to pull off any scabs.

She is acting and eating perfectly normally and she does seem to be improving. Keep your fingers crossed.  I'll try to remember to update in about a week.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The Apoquel should help immensely with her itching. You want to be careful with how long your dog is on it, because of a possible long-term link to cancer (still being determined). There is a possible link to weight gain as well (still being determined). As you know, it's a new drug here in the states. Hope she starts to feel better soon. Both your dogs are beautiful.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

jennretz said:


> The Apoquel should help immensely with her itching. You want to be careful with how long your dog is on it, because of a possible long-term link to cancer (still being determined). There is a possible link to weight gain as well (still being determined). As you know, it's a new drug here in the states. Hope she starts to feel better soon. Both your dogs are beautiful.


Thanks. I am getting a little worried about how long she's been on the antibiotic as well. Believe me, as soon as it looks like it's under control, I want her off the medicines. I'm washing everything constantly, giving her salmon oil and yogurt and really hoping she will do well in the next couple weeks. 

I'm pretty bummed; first because this is no fun for her and second because I REALLY wanted to get her in puppy classes.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Wenderwoman - I am so sorry you are struggling with the demodex mite. It is very difficult but it will get under control I am sure.
You have a good understanding of it. Focus on building up Ana's immune system. My Chance, who is now 10, developed adult-onset demodecosis 5 years ago. To make a long story short, we treated it holistically and although it may have taken longer, he got over it and it never returned.

This is what we did:
(1) Thorne Research "Immugen" Immune Support supplements
(2) Frequent (several times a week) baths with Douxo Chlorhexidine shampoo
(3) switched to grain-free food 

After a few very scary and disheartening weeks where I was watching new bald, scaly patches develop almost daily, Chance turned a corner and I began to see improvement. This was such a relief.

We didn't have to use the conventional medications though I was very close to doing so. One more week without improvement and I might have. Building the immune system takes some time so it is a slower solution.

You might be able to do this in conjunction with the treatment Ana is getting but definitely would check with your vet first. 

I stopped going to agility with Chance for a couple months due to it looked so awful. And even though as you stated it is not contagious (all dogs have demodex mites), it looks like a contagious skin disease.
Is that why you are holding off on puppy class? 

Hang in there. The improvement will come and then it gets better pretty quickly.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

goldy1 said:


> Wenderwoman - I am so sorry you are struggling with the demodex mite. It is very difficult but it will get under control I am sure.
> You have a good understanding of it. Focus on building up Ana's immune system. My Chance, who is now 10, developed adult-onset demodecosis 5 years ago. To make a long story short, we treated it holistically and although it may have taken longer, he got over it and it never returned.
> 
> This is what we did:
> ...


Thanks, I have been washing her face every other day because that's where it was but now it has spread to her body so it's time to start the baths. I was afraid to wash her too often so I am glad to hear that you washed yours frequently. I'm going to start giving her baths. I feel that will help, especially with the itching.

I have called my vet to ask about the Apoquel because the website says not to use in on dogs under 12 months but she was only prescribed it for a couple weeks and from what I can tell, the dogs that reacted badly were on it for months.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello, it's time for another update. I vaguely remember my vet saying that she wanted be a little aggressive in treating her demodex on the last visit which is why she added the Apoquel but there was another dog making a racket and I can't remember the conversation fully. Anywho, I checked the website and found out that Apoquel is NOT recommended for dogs under 12 months. I wouldn't have minded taking some risk because this has been going on for quite a while but it really concerned me that it said that for the younger dogs on it for months, it actually weakened their immune system. That just did not seem like something I should take a risk on at this point, maybe for a relatively healthy dog over 12 months but not my girl who has had issues as rescue and been dealing with stuff for awhile so I put in a call to ask about it. Of course, my vet was out and I had to ask the other vet to look at her file. The other vet agreed that it might not be good for her at 4 months so we are stopping the Apoquel. That's a shame because the Apoquel really seemed to help with her itchiness and some of the swelling on her face. He said that if she's not improved in 2 weeks, we will need to start doing dips. However, we just got to the full dose of ivermex so we still need to see if the new antibiotic and ivermex dosage will work. I still feel that she is improving.

In the meantime, I have ordered some DE to wash things in and put on the furniture and carpets. I also gave all the cats and dogs in the house a topical flea/tick treatment even though it is winter here. The vet didn't find any fleas in the scrapings but I did it just for overkill.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am SO glad the Apoquel is being discontinued. I'm also glad you feel she is improving. In conjunction with building up her immune system, try the frequent baths. It worked for Chance.
This article (link below) details the rationale for frequent baths in the treatment program for stubborn skin problems including demodectic mange. 

*The 'killer app' for canine itching and skin infections - SFGate*

Try to avoid the dips unless absolutely - there are serious side effects with these as well.
I appreciate the update and pray that Ana turns the corner soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bravecto has proven to be effective in treating demodex mange, but it's not indicated for puppies. However, you might ask your vet if it might an option for your puppy since the demodex is being so resistant.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for your comments. I am definitely going to start bathing her more. I feel it moisturizes her skin, especially because I put coconut oil on it afterword. I would never bathe my healthy dogs this much but her skin is extremely dry and flaky.

Her skin seems to be looking better to me. Her skin is not as bumpy, wrinkly or scaly as it has been but she is getting more discoloration. She has lost hair on her chest but is keeping the hair on her back. I think the stronger dose of ivermectin is finally working.

The plan for this week is to get the DE in and treat all the furniture and carpets. I continue to wash her bedding often and washed the couch cushions. When I get down to the last 6 pills for her antibiotic, I am thinking of cutting them in half and seeing how it goes. I'm just worried that she has been on antibiotics too long and I really want to build up her immune system.

Edit: One last comment... the other reason I believe it is getting better is because I am not as itchy either. The scraping showed NO sarcoptic mites and only the demodex but I was still getting little "bites" that were itchy for a short time, like a mosquito bite. This seems to be gone now.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Just stopping in on this thread for another update. My puppy finally seems to be getting better. She has very few bumps (pustules), the wrinkles are gone and her skin is no longer crusty/scabby. She has a little remaining discoloration but the skin is soft and I see hair finally growing back.

So, this latest increase of ivermex to .3 and the Clavamox seem to be working but we are not completely out of the woods yet. For the past two weeks, I have also bathed her every other day with either an oatmeal shampoo or a dandruff shampoo. I tried the dandruff shampoo based on things I read online, so it was not recommended by my vet. I also applied coconut oil after each washing. 

I had switched her to Nature's Recipe Grain Free Puppy food but my vet definitely believes it's the mites. At first, I was leery of feeding her any grain but as I saw signs of improvement, I started giving her treats and food that were not grain free and I'm still seeing signs of improvement so she gets any type of food now. But, I have no plans to switch her food so I will just keep her on the grain free until it's time to switch to her adult food and then she'll get what I feed my other dogs, Fromm Chicken A-La-Veg. I also added plain yogurt and salmon oil to her breakfast meal (do not give dogs sugar substitutes).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm glad she's looking better. I hope she just continues to improve. Before and after pictures will be exciting to see when she is all well and has her coat back.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

So glad for the good news update!

Demodex mites are not easy to deal with since, as you know already, they are part of every dog's normal flora. So you can't get rid of them completely. Once your puppy's immune system matures, she should be able to manage them the way most people handle dust mites.

And while you are doing the frequent bathing, think of it as therapeutic - not something that would be needed normally unless there is a problem.

LOVE hearing the good news so keep us posted!


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

goldy1 said:


> And while you are doing the frequent bathing, think of it as therapeutic - not something that would be needed normally unless there is a problem.


Lol! How did you know? Before each bath I've been saying to her, "Are you ready for your spa treatment?" She is being remarkably good in the tub. I am going to try to drop down to bathing just once a week and just quick wipedowns every other day and applying the coconut oil after wiping or bathing. She's still getting the yogurt and salmon oil daily and I'll probably continue with it. 

Her fur is definitely coming in on her face. I think in another week, she will look like a real puppy again. 

I'm also still making sure to wash bedding at least every three days and vacuuming a lot. I will continue to do this for another month or two to keep the mites as low as possible. By then she will be close to 8 months and I think strong enough to handle this on her own. If not, I'll continue as long as I need to.

I'll try to take some pictures tonight.

Now if I can just get through this teething thing.......


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It's great that you're seeing improvement on her face! I remember when I saw the first improvement in Chance - when he turned the corner _ it gave me such a mental lift and I felt renewed energy. Holistic treatment just simply takes longer but is worth it.

I'm glad she's good in the tub for you. Chance got better and better once he knew the drill. 

Looking forward to new pics of Ana.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm just sharing some pics of the progression. Hopefully, she will continue to improve and I will have one more post of her with all of her fur in again.

Here she is when we got her on Oct. 17th:

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah240/lilyxx031/IMG_20151017_150348239_zpscn6qqthd.jpg

Here are some progression pics, at the worst, her eyes were swollen and she was very wrinkly and her chin was sagging. Her lymph nodes under her chin were also pretty swollen, the size of a big marble.
http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah240/lilyxx031/1112151016b_zpsjq38tfa5.jpg

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah240/lilyxx031/1125150936_zpsyqm1wzkj.jpg

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah240/lilyxx031/IMG_20151216_103700_zpsv28epwp0.jpg

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah240/lilyxx031/IMG_20151216_103626_zpsi2exxlz8.jpg

And, here she is yesterday:
http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah240/lilyxx031/IMG_20151215_063854331_HDR_zpsku8e8i76.jpg


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

For those following along, she is almost out of the woods now. We took her in yesterday and the scraping showed only 2 mites. She is not getting ivermectin or an antibiotic but she is taking Nexguard. Once she clears up we will put her on Vectra and give her a separate heartworm medicine. I am giving her a bath about once a week now. Here's a picture from just this morning and you will that she's doing very well. Unless she makes a turn for the worse, I'm hoping this will be my last post on this thread.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You've put so much work into helping her. I'm glad to see she is looking so much better. Ana is lucky to have you.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

She looks wonderful now!!!

What a fantastic job you have done and it must be so heartwarming for you to see her look so good. I would think that 2 mites is actually normal - no? Won't there always be some if a scraping is done being they are part of a dog's flora?

The before and after pictures are really quite startling. I have before/after pictures of Chance and they frighten me now!

I am very protective of Chance's immune system now that we had that awful demodex nightmare. I decided to stay with the grain-free food since it has helped with hot spots and general itchiness that is no longer a problem. I let him have some grains - if he's offered a treat for example. But I basically keep him grain-free and he seems to be able to tolerate some grains without any negative effects.

Your post made my day. Good posts like yours are very uplifting.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

goldy1 said:


> She looks wonderful now!!!
> 
> What a fantastic job you have done and it must be so heartwarming for you to see her look so good. I would think that 2 mites is actually normal - no? Won't there always be some if a scraping is done being they are part of a dog's flora?
> 
> ...


Thank you, it is a very good place to be indeed! Now it is back to normal puppy problems and the dreaded teenage phase. She's in that "I forgot everything you taught me" zone.

Her teething is slowing but still going strong. There are small windows of her not being such a landshark and, in those moments, she's about the sweetest dog ever. I am hoping that is her true personality.

It was definitely worth it and, after all, she didn't ask to have it. She just needed someone to get her through it so that she can be the little loveable goof she is. Now, she's my little shadow and loves to snuggle with me at night and loves to give kisses and wakes up like the happiest puppy in the world. I try to tell her that life just isn't that exciting but she still wags that tail and runs around like it's Christmas every day. lol.


----------

